# If you think driver pay is low now....



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Uber, DoorDash and Lyft could see hundreds of thousands of new gig workers because of recession, analysts say


Bank of America analysts wrote Tuesday that gig companies could see an upside from a recession and higher unemployment: hundreds of thousands more gig workers.




www.marketwatch.com





_Uber, Lyft and DoorDash shouldn’t have to spend as much on worker incentives and therefore should see a boost in take rates
_
That's good because I was afraid of getting too rich from the current excessively generous incentives.
_
_


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> current excessively generous incentives.


You mean the +$1 surge in midtown 26 miles away isn't enough to get you up and out????

Welp, more money for the rest of us!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> Uber, DoorDash and Lyft could see hundreds of thousands of new gig workers because of recession, analysts say
> 
> 
> Bank of America analysts wrote Tuesday that gig companies could see an upside from a recession and higher unemployment: hundreds of thousands more gig workers.
> ...


This is yet another reason why the govt needs to regulate the gig economy.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> This is yet another reason why the govt needs to regulate the gig economy.


The govt that just passed a pork loaded omnibus after sending billions to a foreign country to protect their border while ours is overwhelmed? That one? Yeah, I’ll take my chances without them.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> This is yet another reason why the govt needs to regulate the gig economy.


I'd rather keep it at the state level. Still there's some regulations that I think should be passed:
1. NO TIP STEALING
2. No tip hiding. 
3. Some minimum pay for miles traveled as in at least the government mileage rate + some extra. There's simply no excuse for the criminally low offers that at best break even for the driver.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

FL_Steve said:


> 3. Some minimum pay for miles traveled as in at least the government mileage rate + some extra. There's simply no excuse for the criminally low offers that at best break even for the driver.


I'm confused by your comment are you saying they're already is a per mileage Nationwide rate for driving, are you saying there should be one?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> I'm confused by your comment are you saying they're already is a per mileage Nationwide rate for driving, are you saying there should be one?


I'm talking about the existing mileage rate for business use the IRS publishes. For 2023 it will be 65.5 cents. I see lots of offers below that. They should be paying us that plus some as base pay.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

FL_Steve said:


> I'm talking about the existing mileage rate for business use the IRS publishes. For 2023 it will be 65.5 cents. I see lots of offers below that. They should be paying us that plus some as base pay.


First of all that is a tax deduction it's not a pay rate, it's not everyone's actual cost of moving a car, and even if it was you want to make it where the government would say that is a pay rate and then the gig companies could legally from now on only offer us that per mile.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> First of all that is a tax deduction it's not a pay rate, it's not everyone's actual cost of moving a car, and even if it was you want to make it where the government would say that is a pay rate and then the gig companies could legally from now on only offer us that per mile.


I was just using it as a ballpark baseline figure for compensation. I know it's for tax deduction purposes and not everyone's actual cost of moving car. But it *is *everyone's tax deduction for moving a car for business purposes.

You can pick another value or no value. It's all just spitballing on an interwebs message board. Don't worry, it doesn't matter. It will never happen anyway.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I want transparency. That’s really my only demand.

Two-way transparency. Not only should we be able to see full and complete details of every ping (no hidden tips, zoomable maps, exact addresses), but the customer upon checkout should get a message along the lines of “we are charging you $15.00 for this delivery, and will pay the driver $1.85”


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> I'd rather keep it at the state level. Still there's some regulations that I think should be passed:
> 1. NO TIP STEALING
> 2. No tip hiding.
> 3. Some minimum pay for miles traveled as in at least the government mileage rate + some extra. There's simply no excuse for the criminally low offers that at best break even for the driver.


I think there should be federal gig worker protection laws for pay, terminations, transparency, etc. Just like now with employee protections the states would be welcome to pass laws that provide higher pay rates and greater protections for gig workers than the federal laws.


----------



## BikeVancouverBC (11 mo ago)

Is anyone forcing a driver to take a "criminally low offer"? If forced to pay us more, Uber would simply increase what a customer pays, which means there would be fewer orders, which means less work for drivers.



FL_Steve said:


> There's simply no excuse for the criminally low offers that at best break even for the driver.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

BikeVancouverBC said:


> Is anyone forcing a driver to take a "criminally low offer"? If forced to pay us more, Uber would simply increase what a customer pays, which means there would be fewer orders, which means less work for drivers.


Here’s $5 , please delivery me a happy meal to Caesars Palace, I promise to tip you big, when you get here😁


----------



## BikeVancouverBC (11 mo ago)

Here in Vancouver BC the tip is included in the Uber Eats offer. Is it not the case in your area?



Emptynesst said:


> Here’s $5 , please delivery me a happy meal to Caesars Palace, I promise to tip you big, when you get here😁


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

BikeVancouverBC said:


> Here in Vancouver BC the tip is included in the Uber Eats offer. Is it not the case in your area?


Damn , I saw the alert from you and thought you were on your way , and no , they can take it back later .


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Emptynesst said:


> Here’s $5 , please delivery me a happy meal to Caesars Palace, I promise to tip you big, when you get here😁


Would you like extra fries or apple slices with that happy meal? 🤔


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

BikeVancouverBC said:


> Is anyone forcing a driver to take a "criminally low offer"? If forced to pay us more, Uber would simply increase what a customer pays, which means there would be fewer orders, which means less work for drivers.


So how long have you been employed by Uber?


----------



## BikeVancouverBC (11 mo ago)

I am not employed by Uber, but do occasional contract work for them for about a year now, why?



Illini said:


> So how long have you been employed by Uber?


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Welcome to your new life of $2 deliveries.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> Uber, DoorDash and Lyft could see hundreds of thousands of new gig workers because of recession, analysts say
> 
> 
> Bank of America analysts wrote Tuesday that gig companies could see an upside from a recession and higher unemployment: hundreds of thousands more gig workers.
> ...


Back when I started doing Delivery, I was probably one of the few drivers in my area whose first language was English. Over the past year, I seem to be noticing more and more native born drivers. Particularly when driving nights or weekends. My guess is that it's due to higher living costs pushing people with regular 9-5 jobs to look for extra cash.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

BikeVancouverBC said:


> Is anyone forcing a driver to take a "criminally low offer"? If forced to pay us more, Uber would simply increase what a customer pays, which means there would be fewer orders, which means less work for drivers.


If you don't take their offers they often time you out for 15 or more minutes.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> If you don't take their offers they often time you out for 15 or more minutes.


Not true, at least with DD. I turn down more than 25% of offers.


----------



## BikeVancouverBC (11 mo ago)

REX HAVOC said:


> If you don't take their offers they often time you out for 15 or more minutes.


That happens only if you decline numerous offers in a row. Happened to me a few times - it has to be at least 10 declines in a row, if I recall correctly. And so what. Is it not better to take a break for a bit than to accept "a criminally low offer" and waste all that time anyway delivering that order?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I wouldn’t worry long-term. There have been several surges in drivers since I started - and I’m a toddler of 2 years compared to most here. It slows down, sometimes - significantly. Last January was terrible, just to name one. People see a TikTok (pushed by the Generators) saying someone earned $700 a day doing deliveries, and everyone applies with googley eyes, already budgeting for it.

And after the first couple of weeks all they see is $3 for 8 miles and up. Which they take. And keep refilling their tanks.

In a month, they start doing only week-ends.

In two months - they’ve moved on.

I was sitting in my car yesterday, it was dead. Only made $50 for the entire day. And I was happy, ‘cause I wasn’t getting any Lakewood pings and very few low offers.

But I sorta knew this would be happening, and I’d rather earn some $ than just play on my phone at home.

Noobs got the same $50 shuttling crap orders all day. I’m willing to wager at least a dozen decided to quit that day.

Just chill.


----------

